# how to apply 189 visa through skillselect???



## Neetu12 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have invite today NOV 1:clap2::clap2::clap2:, EOI submitted 5th July 2012 around 11 AM

analyst programmer : 60 points

Question 1>- For my current employment i have entered end date 5th july 2012, that date of EOI submission however I am still working for same employer... Is there any prob with it...I am not claiming any point for my current employer however I am entitled to claim 5 more points.. Plz help do i need to contact DAIC before applying or is it ok to accept invitation..

2> Document checklist and how to claim point? do we need to create written document or is there any checklist where we can mark?

3> Processing time says 12 months for 189, however i m curious to know anyone have got visa so far for 189?



Thanks


----------



## rosh21 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am also a newbie in this forum and my experience with migration. I am writing answers on the basis of my understanding of the contents from DIAC site and Expat Forum discussions.

1. First of all you should have left the end date blank for ongoing employment. Now that you are invited (congratulations!!) you can update this in your Visa Application. 
2. We do not require a written document for the first phase of Visa Application submission, but yes we will require to attach relevant attested and scanned credentials later. Better prepare written documents and translations of documents (if any).
3. It seems from the forum answers that people are getting in in under 2 months time, the VISA.

I submitted my EOI in OCT 31 2012, and in surprisingly 8 hours time the next day NOV 1 2012 I got invited to apply for VISA.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Please guide me where to upload documents in Still Set...... I do not find any option to upload documents.... I have filled all the details online.... 
Please help me..

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please guide me where to upload documents in Still Set...... I do not find any option to upload documents.... I have filled all the details online....
> Please help me..
> ...


You don't provide any documents in Skillselect. Once you are invited you will have to lodge your online application, pay the visa fees, and then you will be taken to a screen where you can upload documents.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You don't provide any documents in Skillselect. Once you are invited you will have to lodge your online application, pay the visa fees, and then you will be taken to a screen where you can upload documents.


Hi AnneChristina,

O Really.... I was wondering that there is no option to upload documents....


Thanks a lot for you help. May I ask you for some more help on my below questions :-

what are the documents I have to kept ready after making payment.... Documents Checklist.....

My Passport is going to expire in OCT 2013... It has validity of 11 months... will it suffice the purpose... Validity required at least 6 months as per Skill set...

Please help me ..... I am just waiting to logged the visa application....


Thanks in advance....

Regards


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> O Really.... I was wondering that there is no option to upload documents....
> 
> ...


1. Here the 189 Checklist: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

2. The passport validity shouldn't be a problem. As you said, for the application as well as police clearances from certain countries it must be valid for 6 months, but you should be fine.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks a Lot once again....

That list I already have, but I have seen some person who said need bank details and form 16 etc..... But there is no such details on this checklist.... 

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Thanks a Lot once again....
> 
> That list I already have, but I have seen some person who said need bank details and form 16 etc..... But there is no such details on this checklist....
> 
> Regards,


To my knowledge Form 16 does not exist.
Regarding the bank details: If you claim points for work experience you should ideally provide reference letters and payslips. If you do not have payslips you could alternatively also provide a bank statement or tax return showing that you were employed during that time.

The checklist isn't perfect, but basically you should just consider all your circumstances & claims:

Occupation: Skills assessment
English: IELTS test result
Age: Passport, birth certificate
Work experience: Reference letters, payslips, bank statement, tax return, promotion letter, relieving letter, contract, etc.
Education: Transcripts, certificates
Character: police clearance certificates, the CO may ask for form 80 
Health: Medical examination (you need form 160 and form 26 for your visit at the clinic)
Community language: NAATI test result
Australian study: Transcripts, certificates

If married:
Marriage certificate, partner's passport, birth certificate, PCC, medicals
Partner English level (no points for partner): Either of the following:
- IELTS with 4.5
- university transcript & letter from university that instruction was conducted in English
- Pay an additional fee of $4,050 for partner's English lessons in Australia

If claimed 5 points for partner:
All of the above, except IELTS must be at least 6 in each band
Positive skills assessment for partner

I hope this list is correct and complete. Otherwise feel free to correct me...


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks AnneChristina,

The information you provided is really helpful.... I just want to ask PCC and Medical will be done after the instruction from case officer .... or any time after visa lodging one can do this.... 

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

You can initiate the PCC whenever you want to. it is valid for 1 year, so if you expect an invitation or CO shortly you can just get started.
You should ideally do the medicals after you lodged your application. There is no need to wait for the CO; once you applied there will be a button with all instructions.

Generally your timing may depend on whether you want to speed up of slow down the process. Just keep in mind that the initial entry date will be determined by the expiration date of your PCCs and medicals, i.e. all are valid for 1 year and you will have to enter Australia before any of those docs expire.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Anne,

Form 16 is only for individuals working in India.

It is our Tax form saying the Organization has paid part of our earnings as income tax..on our behalf. Form 16 is proof of employment. You could say Tax credit or something


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. Great to know


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, 

After making the payment in skillset, we need to upload the documents within the 60 days period or we can upload afterward also.

We need to upload the attested copies of each document or we can upload coloured scanned letter also without attestation...

Is there any funds are require to show for 189 visa....

Is University letter mandatory to show that study was in english medium or any other alternative is there other than IELTS.... ( because its ttakes time to give ielts test and got result letter.... My invitation will be expiring on 31st dec......

Your help is highly appriciated.... 

Regards


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi,
> 
> After making the payment in skillset, we need to upload the documents within the 60 days period or we can upload afterward also.
> 
> ...


1. Once you lodged your visa application and made the payment, you will have approximately 2 - 5 weeks until a case officer is assigned. He will then ask for any missing documents and give you 28 days to provide them. If for some reason you are not able to provide them within 28 days you can just explain the situation to the CO and request an extension.

2. If the document is in colour, then you can just upload coloured scans. If the document is black-white then you need to get it attested.

3. No. You won't be asked to show funds in your account.

4. I assume you are talking about the English level of your spouse? No. You must either produce the letter from the university, or an IELTS Test with an overall score of 4.5 (if you do not claim points for partner skills). If you cannot provide any of those, then you will have to pay an additional fee of $4,050 before the visa can be granted which covers English classes for up to 3 years in Australia. Again, if you need time for your spouse to take the IELTS you can just request an extension.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Anne,

I need your help... My Name in all my academic records is Sukhpreet Singh (without Surname) and in my Passport it is Sukhpreet Singh (Given Name) Saini ( Surname). To prove my identity what document proof I have to show.....

Thanks in Advance..

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I need your help... My Name in all my academic records is Sukhpreet Singh (without Surname) and in my Passport it is Sukhpreet Singh (Given Name) Saini ( Surname). To prove my identity what document proof I have to show.....
> 
> ...


I don't think there is anything to worry about. I also have about 4 different name variations on different documents and the CO did not ask for any verification.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

O Dear Thanks....

this really helps me to ease some tension...... 

Regarding Police clearance certificate, I have to obtain only for mine or for my spouse and children also..... 

Can I use my previously attested documents that I have upload to ACS for the skill assessment or again I have to do fresh attestation with current date....

Thanks in Advance...

Regards,


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to apply 189 VISA through skillselect. I am not claiming any points for spouse work experience but still in the evisa form it asks me if my spouse has worked in the last 10 years? What should i fill in it? If I give the details will I have to submit documents to prove it as well even though I am not claiming any points for it?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> O Dear Thanks....
> 
> this really helps me to ease some tension......
> 
> ...


You need to get a PCC for everyone older than 16.

You can use your previous attestation.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to apply 189 VISA through skillselect. I am not claiming any points for spouse work experience but still in the evisa form it asks me if my spouse has worked in the last 10 years? What should i fill in it? If I give the details will I have to submit documents to prove it as well even though I am not claiming any points for it?


To be on the save side you just just fill in the truthful answer.

I personally did not claim any points for work experience but uploaded a reference letter for each job upfront. Don't think you will be asked to produce proof though.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> To my knowledge Form 16 does not exist.
> Regarding the bank details: If you claim points for work experience you should ideally provide reference letters and payslips. If you do not have payslips you could alternatively also provide a bank statement or tax return showing that you were employed during that time.
> 
> The checklist isn't perfect, but basically you should just consider all your circumstances & claims:
> ...


Hi Anne,

I again need you help, Kindly suggest me on following,

1. I have submitted my application two days back and need to upload documents, I got confused between the color scanned or attested documents, I have colored scanned all documents (like passport, university certificates, work related documents etc.. Should I upload color scanned documents only or is there any important document which need to be attested by public notary

2. After submission my application I have started the process for PCC, Can I do my medicals also or should I need to wait for any instruction from CO.

3. For Spouse English requirement I got a letter from College where she did her study will it suffice the purpose or I need to get a letter from university itself.

Thanks in advance....

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I again need you help, Kindly suggest me on following,
> 
> ...


1. Color scans are sufficient

2. You can start the medical examination

3. sorry, no idea


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks a ton dear Anne....


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Dear Anne,

I am in a big tension, please help me..... 

My passport has the validity remaining of 10 months, (It requires at least validity of 6 months as per DIAC website). I got the invitation and so I applied for the visa, Now when I goes to Passport office for the PCC, they denied me to give PCC because for PCC they said Passport should have the validity for minimum 1 year. I have requested them and tell them my situation, but they said it is rule hence they cant help. They advise me to reissue my passport and it will take at least 1 month for getting the new passport. 

Now problem it that, I have already submitted my application with my old passport detail and uploaded all the documents on website. there is no now option to change the passport details and to delete any attachments. If I got new Passport my details which I have filled on the form will get changed, 

I don't know what to do now in this circumstance... Please help me to get rid from this issue if you have any idea in this regards or any suggestion please... 

Thanks in Advance 

Regards


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> To my knowledge Form 16 does not exist.
> Regarding the bank details: If you claim points for work experience you should ideally provide reference letters and payslips. If you do not have payslips you could alternatively also provide a bank statement or tax return showing that you were employed during that time.
> 
> The checklist isn't perfect, but basically you should just consider all your circumstances & claims:
> ...




@AnneChristina He is probably talking about the Form 16 which in India we get from our employers every year and it includes how much tax was deducted at source and all other tax related stuff. I have not yet applied for visa but will be applying pretty soon(probably this week) so it will be good to know.....are tax related documents needed for all years of employment? 
PS: Thanks for being a constant guide and helper on this forum...You the best 


@Sukhnav : If it is needed and i still dont know whether it is needed or not but if it is and you dont have it and there is no chance of getting it from employer( company closed etc.) ....you can download form 26 AS from Indian IT deptt. website, it also includes same information and can be downloaded for free. you'll need your PAN number to register.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> @AnneChristina He is probably talking about the Form 16 which in India we get from our employers every year and it includes how much tax was deducted at source and all other tax related stuff. I have not yet applied for visa but will be applying pretty soon(probably this week) so it will be good to know.....are tax related documents needed for all years of employment?
> PS: Thanks for being a constant guide and helper on this forum...You the best
> 
> 
> @Sukhnav : If it is needed and i still dont know whether it is needed or not but if it is and you dont have it and there is no chance of getting it from employer( company closed etc.) ....you can download form 26 AS from Indian IT deptt. website, it also includes same information and can be downloaded for free. you'll need your PAN number to register.


Thanks Mr. Yadav,

I have all the form 16 and uploaded.... I will be glad if you could help me in this regard.....

My passport has the validity remaining of 10 months, (It requires at least validity of 6 months as per DIAC website). I got the invitation and so I applied for the visa, Now when I goes to Passport office for the PCC, they denied me to give PCC because for PCC they said Passport should have the validity for minimum 1 year. I have requested them and tell them my situation, but they said it is rule hence they cant help. They advise me to reissue my passport and it will take at least 1 month for getting the new passport. 

Now problem it that, I have already submitted my application with my old passport detail and uploaded all the documents on website. there is no now option to change the passport details and to delete any attachments. If I got new Passport my details which I have filled on the form will get changed, 

I don't know what to do now in this circumstance... Please help me to get rid from this issue if you have any idea in this regards or any suggestion please... 

Thanks in Advance 

Regards


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Thanks Mr. Yadav,
> 
> I have all the form 16 and uploaded.... I will be glad if you could help me in this regard.....
> 
> ...


Typical Indian Babu log, i also am stuck with my marriage certificate due to which i have not yet applied for a visa.
As far as i know you'll get a CO assigned in another 4-5 weeks and once a CO is assigned you'll get about 28 days to submit documents plus CO can give you an extension on time line as well. You can get it renewed meanwhile. Does a renewed passport has a different passport number? If so, you let the CO know the situation and submit both old and new passport details.

This is my view but please ask the seniors of this forum as well, they're all quite helpful.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Dear,

Yes Passport No. will get changed as well as my home address ( Previous passport was with old house no. and now I have to applied with new no. ).. 

Yes you are correct I have to wait till CO assigned.... He will able to help me better...... Anyway best of luck for your Visa..

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Dear Anne,
> 
> I am in a big tension, please help me.....
> 
> ...


Sorry, I currently don't have very much time, so just quickly: If you changed your passport you can just upload form 929 or send it to the CO.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats ANNE, for your visa grant.... when you are flying now? 

CO asked from me FORM 80 for myself and my wife, (Uploaded today) Medicals done, PCC done, waiting from next info from CO. 

Congrats once again.....

Regards,


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent post. I am in the same boat. Studying for IELTS exam currently. 
Need to apply through skillselect.
Christina - am asking this since you are an accountant as well. So you just got your education assessed through chartered accountant australia right? No need to assess the work experience before EOI?
Also the 60 days winder for lodging application - we can do medicals and PCC after that right? 

I had posted on another question but thought i will ask you as you have accounting background.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sukhnav- good luck with everything!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Congrats ANNE, for your visa grant.... when you are flying now?
> 
> CO asked from me FORM 80 for myself and my wife, (Uploaded today) Medicals done, PCC done, waiting from next info from CO.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!
I'm sure you should also get the grant very soon now! Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Excellent post. I am in the same boat. Studying for IELTS exam currently.
> Need to apply through skillselect.
> Christina - am asking this since you are an accountant as well. So you just got your education assessed through chartered accountant australia right? No need to assess the work experience before EOI?
> Also the 60 days winder for lodging application - we can do medicals and PCC after that right?
> ...


1. I personally applied for assessment through ICAA, but you could also choose CPA or IPA. You may want to consider whether you want to join any of those institutes once you're in Australia, as your migration assessment can also serve as a basis for membership. Timelines and prices are very similar so it doesn't really matter.
2. If you want to claim points for work experience you should def get both assessed together.
3. Regarding the timeline: Once your EoI is invited you have 60 days to lodge the application, meaning fill out the online form and make the payment. Then you have about 5 - 6 weeks until a CO is assigned. During this time you could start doing meds/ PCC, but you could also wait until the CO asks you to do them, in which case he would give you another 28 days to provide everything.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you very much!
> I'm sure you should also get the grant very soon now! Fingers crossed!


Dear ANNE,

Thanks a lot..

I Did Medicals on 15-01-2013, Still it is showing organise your health, I have not uploaded anything regarding medical. Should I need to upload the receipts or they will receive directly from Hospital....

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Anne Christina,
I have gone through the whole thread posts and am very pleased to share that all of above matter was very useful towards making some basic understandings...But i have some of the queries which i would you to answer please...
1. When one gets the invitation, Then while applying Visa application for skilled independent (189), one is supposed to upload scanned copies of all relevant documents...?

2. I have submitted the EOI for 189 visa yesterday and it scored 65 points for 189 visa...The Second invitation round will be held on 21st Jan, 2013...I want to ask that someone who has submitted EOI 1 month earlier than me and claimed 60 points, Then in this case, Will that person gets invitation first as per his early time of application OR Will i be likely to get the invitation based upon high score of 65 but just submitted EOI yesterday on 18-01-2013...?

3. Will the hard copies of all the scanned documents which one normally uploads at the time of visa application, be required to submit to the allocated case officer later or there will not be such need of hard copies and already uploaded scanned copies would serve the purpose...?

4. I really am not able to understand anything about medical conductance...I mean to say that is this something, one can do it individually with out the consent of CO, If so then is there any authorised Medical centre list or one can have it from any private clinic...?

5. Can i submit my earlier work reference which i submitted at the time of my skill assesment earlier almost 8 months ago or is it mandatory to submit a fresh recent work experience...?

I would be very pleased if you could answer these queries,

Looking forward for your response in this regard,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Anne Christina,
> I have gone through the whole thread posts and am very pleased to share that all of above matter was very useful towards making some basic understandings...But i have some of the queries which i would you to answer please...
> 
> 1. When one gets the invitation, Then while applying Visa application for skilled independent (189), one is supposed to upload scanned copies of all relevant documents...?
> ...


Best of luck


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for your detailed response Sukhnav...

I would like to proceed further and ask the following...

1. I am still serving in the same department, so as per your last post, it implies that my previous work reference admitted for skill assesment will serve the purpose...?

2. If you have a link of Collection of panelled Doctors or Hospitals, Please send me that link..?

3. What abt your case...Are you done with your own case and which visa u applied...?

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed response Sukhnav...
> 
> I would like to proceed further and ask the following...
> 
> ...



Hi,

1. Your earlier work reference letter will suffice the purpose

2. Pakistan - Panel Physicians

3. Visa 189 

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

@ Sukhnav...Thanx again...

I meant that are you done with your 189 visa grant or if not, then at which stage you are currently placed...?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear, Waiting response from CO.... Medical Done, PCC Done and sent all documents request by CO. Hoping for the best soon....

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Dear ANNE,
> 
> Thanks a lot..
> 
> ...


Hi Sukhnav,
I assume you did your medicals in an eHealth clinic? There is no need to upload anything; your CO can access it online. Don't worry about the Organize Health button; mine also showed for a few more weeks after DIAC had already confirmed that my medicals were finalized. The online status of docs and meds needs to be updated manually by the CO, so it's not always up-to-date.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Christina - thanks so much for the detailed reply.
One more follow up question. If you have skills select as an accountant general, can you claim the experience for audit or tax related work experience?
Thanks!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Christina - thanks so much for the detailed reply.
> One more follow up question. If you have skills select as an accountant general, can you claim the experience for audit or tax related work experience?
> Thanks!


I would think so, but I really don't know. Sorry.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Christina - thanks for reply. I will try to call Aus Chartered accountants and see if they can provide an insight on that. Thanks!


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All, Glad to find such a nice forum. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer . Would Highly appreciate if you could shed some light on the below

1) Does ACS recognize / approve my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ done through Distance education ? (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University)
2) If Yes, Can I claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI ?
3) Can I only show work experience only post the completion of my bachelors Degree or prior to the Qualification as well ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Can we edit the details on visa application on Skill select, Once we have written that and Press Next...?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

PKR3 said:


> Hi All, Glad to find such a nice forum. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer . Would Highly appreciate if you could shed some light on the below
> 
> 1) Does ACS recognize / approve my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ done through Distance education ? (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University)
> 2) If Yes, Can I claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI ?
> ...


1) Should be ok. Just get it assessed.
2) Depends on the result. If ACS says the degree is equivalent to an Australian degree, then yes. If they say it's of a lower standard, then you can only claim 10 points.
3) Yes, you can only claim points for experience post-qualification.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Can we edit the details on visa application on Skill select, Once we have written that and Press Next...?


Are you talking about your EoI (in skillselect) or your visa application (in eVisa)?
You can just go back and edit information. Once you have submitted the EoI you can still click edit and change info, but you cannot change your visa application once you have submitted it.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear AnneChristina,

I am asking about Online Visa Application...Actually i just want to have the tour of whole steps involved in Online Visa application so as to get whole understanding of whole documentation...So i was asking that wot if even i put wrong info say for example just in order to proceed to next step But provided i don,t *submit* the application...Then can i edit those wrong information which i enetered in my visa application...?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear AnneChristina,
> 
> I am asking about Online Visa Application...Actually i just want to have the tour of whole steps involved in Online Visa application so as to get whole understanding of whole documentation...So i was asking that wot if even i put wrong info say for example just in order to proceed to next step But provided i don,t *submit* the application...Then can i edit those wrong information which i enetered in my visa application...?


Yes, until you submitted the application you can just go forth and back and edit it.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear AnneChristina,
I want to ask about Work Reference section...

1. Will Work reference alone will serve the purpose or it will have to include payslips, as well...If so, Then how many payslips and for which months will be required to validate the evidence of work reference...?

2. Also tell me that can bank statements for the last 5 years serve as alternative to payslips...?

3. Please also suggest that will the online visa application guide the candidate about the different documents which will be required to upload or Not...?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear AnneChristina,
> I want to ask about Work Reference section...
> 
> 1. Will Work reference alone will serve the purpose or it will have to include payslips, as well...If so, Then how many payslips and for which months will be required to validate the evidence of work reference...?
> ...


1. You will have to provide something in addition to your reference. If you provide payslips about 3 - 4 per year should be sufficient

2. Yes, you could provide bank statements instead of payslips. Additionally tax returns are also accepted as alternative proof.

3. Once you submitted your application there will be a generic checklist. There may be things that don't apply to your situation, but you can just ignore those points.


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Degree*

Hi, I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. 

1)Does ACS recognize / approve my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ done through DISTANCE education ? (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University [UGC Approved & NAAC Grade A University]) so that i can claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI ? 
(If i get 15 points for my education, then ONLY i would be able to achieve the passing mark of total 60 Points for my visa. So i am going ahead with ACS skill assessment only if someone could kindly confirm if i could claim 60 Points for SURE.)
2) Is there any particular website, i can get a confirmation on this prior applying ACS Skill assessment ?

Thanks Anne for your response, But seems like you are not sure about it, I need to have this confirmed before processing as then only i could meet 60 points 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> 1) Should be ok. Just get it assessed.
> 2) Depends on the result. If ACS says the degree is equivalent to an Australian degree, then yes. If they say it's of a lower standard, then you can only claim 10 points.
> 3) Yes, you can only claim points for experience post-qualification.


No worries, though I would recommend posting your question in a different thread with more activity if you want a different answer 

And btw, unless someone completed a degree from precisely the same university nobody will be able to predict your assessment outcome, as some Indian Bachelor's are acknowledged as Bachelor's, while others are only considered comparable to an Australian diploma or advanced diploma.


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> No worries, though I would recommend posting your question in a different thread with more activity if you want a different answer
> 
> And btw, unless someone completed a degree from precisely the same university nobody will be able to predict your assessment outcome, as some Indian Bachelor's are acknowledged as Bachelor's, while others are only considered comparable to an Australian diploma or advanced diploma.


Thanks Anne and hearty congrtz on your Visa Grant . University is not a concern as its one of the reputed university, I am worried whether ACS recognize 'Distance Education' so that i can claim 15 points for my education as i have done my Bachelors Comp Science through Distance Education.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

PKR3 said:


> Thanks Anne and hearty congrtz on your Visa Grant . University is not a concern as its one of the reputed university, I am worried whether ACS recognize 'Distance Education' so that i can claim 15 points for my education as i have done my Bachelors Comp Science through Distance Education.


Thank you PKR.
Well, good luck in getting this cleared up.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

After recieving invitation recently, I have just gone through 189 E-visa Application and found some observations which deliberately needs your attention please...I would like to discuss them individually one by one,.

1. I have two Degrees for my Nominated Occupation...One is MSC (Hons) (2 year) and other is BSc (Hons) (4 year)...I have got 5 years of employment experience but after my BSc (Honors)...Now i have mentioned MSc (Hons) as my highiest Degree Qualification in Educational history section of EVISA application...My Question is that Will DIAC consider my BSc (Honors) Degree as it is equivelent to the Australian Bachelor Degree which is requirement for my nominated occupation and would there fore grant me points for employment experience of 5 years as well OR it will consider MSc (Hons) Degree in which case, my employment experience would get reduced to less than 5 years...?

2. There is not enough space available for writing my *Full Designation* and also the *Employer name* and i have to cut it short...It is also the case with Job Duties section where there is a space of just 2 Job Duties *WHERE AS* i have 14 Job Discription's...Will the CO go for uploaded detailed document in order to get full understanding or there is any way out in order to expand that space...Please comment...?

3. Can a Visa application without Visa Charges of 3060 AUD be submitted alone or it is a pre requisite condition for the application to be submitted...I mean will the submit button work out with out paying the said visa charge?

4. If i go for the scanning of original / coloured documents, then will i still need attestation Or Not...?

5. I have completed 17/17 steps in Evisa application But till then, I was not able to find any option of uploading supporting documents...?

Please share your expertise in this regard as all of you almost have been to this procedure and your assistance will make quiet easier to understand all the pending confusions...?

Looking forward for your comment,

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear AnneChristina,
> 
> I am asking about Online Visa Application...Actually i just want to have the tour of whole steps involved in Online Visa application so as to get whole understanding of whole documentation...So i was asking that wot if even i put wrong info say for example just in order to proceed to next step But provided i don,t *submit* the application...Then can i edit those wrong information which i enetered in my visa application...?



Yes, Naveed, you can go back and edit at any step until you click on submit.... But why to put wrong information intentionally I can't understand...

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

IDear Sukhnav,

I would be very thank full if you could help me in my latest post in which i asked 5 queries...?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After recieving invitation recently, I have just gone through 189 E-visa Application and found some observations which deliberately needs your attention please...I would like to discuss them individually one by one,.
> 
> ...



Dear Naveed,

Ans 1 :- I assume you have mentioned here 5 years of full time Job and you have the supporting documents for that and on that basis you did your assessment, then there is no harm for putting up your highest degree as MSC-IT. But My suggestion is show only that qualifications that you have shown at the time of assessment with ACS...

2. If there is no full space available for designation you have to cut it short and for job description you have to put two-three duties in the available space.

3. No without payment application can not be submitted. You have to make payment in the end of application.

4. Color scanning will be OK. however if the original is in B&W that you need to attest it.

5. You can upload the document only after the successful payment and submission of the application.

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much Sukhnav...

The info really helped.

Further i wana ask that i am not holding Credit card...Can i also use Master / Visa Debit card too for paying Visa charge...?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Thank you so much Sukhnav...
> 
> The info really helped.
> 
> Further i wana ask that i am not holding Credit card...Can i also use Master / Visa Debit card too for paying Visa charge...?


Sorry Naveed,

There is no option of debit card or net banking you have to use credit card only. 

I have also taken the help of one of my friend and give him the cheque of the same amount.

reagrds,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Annechristina and Sukhnav,

I wana ask that, as per previous posts, i have understood that applicant is supposed to upload almost every relevant document *except PCC and Medicals* after lodging of 189 Evisa application online and before the allocation of CO...But i want to ask that as per my observation, it is not mentioned anywhere, that PCC and Medicals are not to be submitted before the allocation of CO, So why there is a trend that people upload PCC and Medical after CO allocation...I mean is there any written instruction over DIAC website or So...?

2. so finally, Is this correct idea that i need to upload every related document except PCC and Medical after lodging 189 visa application online...?

3. What is form 80 and when it is required to be submitted...?

Looking forward for your expert opinions,

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Annechristina and Sukhnav,
> 
> I wana ask that, as per previous posts, i have understood that applicant is supposed to upload almost every relevant document *except PCC and Medicals* after lodging of 189 Evisa application online and before the allocation of CO...But i want to ask that as per my observation, it is not mentioned anywhere, that PCC and Medicals are not to be submitted before the allocation of CO, So why there is a trend that people upload PCC and Medical after CO allocation...I mean is there any written instruction over DIAC website or So...?
> 
> ...



Dear,

1. Yes you are true there is nothing mentioned that PCC and medical should be done after the allocation of CO. Many people did before CO ask for it. Basically PCC and medical should be latest... if for any reason yourr file processing get delayed, then the validity of PCC and medical can be expire, both are given for 6 months to 1 year time. If CO found your medical old he may ask you for the latest medical. To avoid the expense of medical and PCC it is suggested your do this after the 4-5 weeks of submission of file.

2. after the submission you have 5-6 weeks to upload all documents including PCC and medical

3. Form 80 is basically a form for character assessment, you can search it on DIAC website and have a look. CO may ask you for Form 80 if he wants.

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Sorry Naveed,
> 
> There is no option of debit card or net banking you have to use credit card only.
> 
> ...


Actually you can pay with debit card if it's a VISA or MC


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Annechristina and Sukhnav,
> 
> I wana ask that, as per previous posts, i have understood that applicant is supposed to upload almost every relevant document *except PCC and Medicals* after lodging of 189 Evisa application online and before the allocation of CO...But i want to ask that as per my observation, it is not mentioned anywhere, that PCC and Medicals are not to be submitted before the allocation of CO, So why there is a trend that people upload PCC and Medical after CO allocation...I mean is there any written instruction over DIAC website or So...?
> 
> ...



1. As Sukhnav pointed out, PCCs & meds only have a validity of 1 year and the initial entry must be made before they expire.
Historically the visa process took very long. So people were asked to provide PCCs and meds only once everything else was processed and the CO specifically asked for them.
But with the new skillselect system applications are processed so quick that there usually is no risk of expiring docs. So people who want to speed up their visa process may decide to upload everything as soon as possible.
However, some reasons that meds and PCCs are still often provided last: 1. Some people simply may not want to speed up the process or may want a later entry date, 2. PCCs & meds may take a lot of time to get organized, 3. People who spent time in a high-risk country may undergo external checks which take around 1 year. They cannot upload PCCs/ meds ahead of time as they would expire, and 4. migration agents still recommend to wait with PCCs and meds until asked for (probably out of habit & to eliminate the risk of having to redo them).

Long story short: Consider your desired entry date & whether you spent time in a high-risk country, and accordingly either provide meds & PCCs immediately or wait until the CO asked for them. And of course, look into the time needed to get the PCCs done + You may also want to consider that meds may get referred once you submitted them (delay of approx. 1 - 2 months).

2. Upload everything +/- PCCs & meds

3. A 19-page character assessment form which the CO may ask for (entirely up to the individual CO). You may upload it ahead of time, but if you hope your CO won't ask for it you could also wait & see.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Actually you can pay with debit card if it's a VISA or MC


Oh Is It so? but I did not find any option of Debit card while making the payment... that's why I have to arrange a credit card of friend... 

Thanks for correcting me Anne


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Oh Is It so? but I did not find any option of Debit card while making the payment... that's why I have to arrange a credit card of friend...
> 
> Thanks for correcting me Anne


Same button (credit card) but you can enter your debit card details.
That's what I did; I paid with VISA debit card.


----------



## Zeebz (Jun 13, 2012)

*Help please!*

Hi all.. I think i have made a big blunder  Can any one offer any advice please?

Just paid for my application for 189 - for myself and my girlfriend. But looking over the documents I have put the following...

My details for passport,

and when it asked about my relationship (de facto) - I gave my girlfriends information for the national documents.

Is this correct? I think it is not 

Also, this is the only time I have mentioned her in the application and looking at the application submitted there is only one applicant (Main and that is me).

So if I have made this silly mistake, how easy is it for me to get in contact and change the details? and also, what is the best way?

Hope you can help.
Kind regards
Steve


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Zeebz said:


> Hi all.. I think i have made a big blunder  Can any one offer any advice please?
> 
> Just paid for my application for 189 - for myself and my girlfriend. But looking over the documents I have put the following...
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
I think if you wanted to include your girlfriend in the application you should have listed her as "migrating family member".
In order to correct your mistake you can upload form form 1023. Alternatively you could also submit form 1022, though it may raise the question about the length/ seriousness of your relationship, thus I'd rather use form 1023.
If you want to be 100% sure you could give DIAC a call (0061 1300 364 613 - Option 2).
Good luck!


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear Anne,

CO has been assigned to me on 14th Jan and he has asked for Form 80 of myself and for my wife and to resend all the documents for other applicants. Apart from that he has asked the following from me :-

EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience

Please provide further evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide
must cover the entire period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents.

As I have provided (uploaded and mailed ) all my documents of current and previous employment ( like Appointment letters, increment letters and reliving letters etc.) and Taxation documents for last 4 years and Salary Slips of last 2 years. Should I need to provide Bank Statement also. Also I don't have salary slips of previous years. 

My medical has done and Organise your health link has gone away ( is this means my medical is now cleared )

please guide me 

With Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> CO has been assigned to me on 14th Jan and he has asked for Form 80 of myself and for my wife and to resend all the documents for other applicants. Apart from that he has asked the following from me :-
> 
> ...


How many years of work experience did you claim? Generally you should be able to provide some evidence (payslips/ tax return/ bank statement) for each year. Unfortunately, if you cannot satisfy the CO, your visa will most certainly be rejected. Maybe you can contact your old company to see whether they can produce anything that shows your salary?!

Re: organize health link: It doesn't necessarily mean that your medicals are cleared. Usually if they are cleared the CO updates your file and writes "BF" besides your meds. On the other hand, I also read somewhere that the CO notifies you if your medicals are referred.


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> How many years of work experience did you claim? Generally you should be able to provide some evidence (payslips/ tax return/ bank statement) for each year. Unfortunately, if you cannot satisfy the CO, your visa will most certainly be rejected. Maybe you can contact your old company to see whether they can produce anything that shows your salary?!
> 
> Re: organize health link: It doesn't necessarily mean that your medicals are cleared. Usually if they are cleared the CO updates your file and writes "BF" besides your meds. On the other hand, I also read somewhere that the CO notifies you if your medicals are referred.



Dear Anne,

I have total exp of 8 more than 8 years, and from last 6 years I am working with the same organization and for that company I have uploaded my Appointment Letter, Increments letter of last 5 years and Salary slips of last 2 years. Should I need to upload Bank Statement also? 

As from above I have worked in my previous company 6 years ago. I am not sure they will provide me salary slips and also I received all my salary in cash so not able to provide bank statement also. For last company I have uploaded Offer of employment, Appointment Letter, and Relieving Letter only..

Thanks for the update on Medicals, I have not received any BF status yet.

Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> I have total exp of 8 more than 8 years, and from last 6 years I am working with the same organization and for that company I have uploaded my Appointment Letter, Increments letter of last 5 years and Salary slips of last 2 years. Should I need to upload Bank Statement also?
> 
> ...


If you have bank statements for periods that you have not uploaded yet you should do so asap. Also, as I said, contact the company and try your very best to get them to provide something. We have seen similar situations before and some of them ended in a visa refusal. As letters (reference/ reliving etc.) are faked very easily DIAC insists on some "hard" evidence which shows the inflow of money.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Steve,
> I think if you wanted to include your girlfriend in the application you should have listed her as "migrating family member".
> In order to correct your mistake you can upload form form 1023. Alternatively you could also submit form 1022, though it may raise the question about the length/ seriousness of your relationship, thus I'd rather use form 1023.
> If you want to be 100% sure you could give DIAC a call (0061 1300 364 613 - Option 2).
> Good luck!



Hii Annee..

Just now noticed you got the grant.... Congratulations!!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you have bank statements for periods that you have not uploaded yet you should do so asap. Also, as I said, contact the company and try your very best to get them to provide something. We have seen similar situations before and some of them ended in a visa refusal. As letters (reference/ reliving etc.) are faked very easily DIAC insists on some "hard" evidence which shows the inflow of money.


Thanks ANNE,

I have the bank statement for the current company. Should I need to arrange the bank statement for whole period of 6 years. 

As I already told you in my last company I was paid in cash and I am not having salary slips also. What else can be done. I am now getting worried.

Regards,


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Thanks ANNE,
> 
> I have the bank statement for the current company. Should I need to arrange the bank statement for whole period of 6 years.
> 
> ...


Hi sukhnav, Maybe you can try to get a Salary Certificate from your first company if its still existing. DIdn't ur consultant suggest any option?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

PKR3 said:


> Hi sukhnav, Maybe you can try to get a Salary Certificate from your first company if its still existing. DIdn't ur consultant suggest any option?



Thanks Dear, Company is still there, I will try to arrange Salary Certificate. 

Any Idea, I have fill my Form 80 in a fillable PDF and signed by the Pen at the end of form and then scanned and uploaded. Is it ok or should I need to fill entire form manually by PEN...

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Anne, PKR 3 and Sukhnave,

I have few more things to esquire about 189 visa application procedure, Please help me in this regard.

My brother has VISA Debit card of Standard Chartered Bank, but the bank states, that you can do a transaction of maximum 977 AUD in one day...So is it possible that i can do transactions in 3,4 days day by day in installments, as the maximum limit per day for VISa Debit card is 977 AUD *WHERE AS* I have to pay 3060 AUD on the whole...?
Please Comment...Also suggest that is there any option of demand draft too for payment of application charge...?
I have a credit card of limit less than 500 AUD even, Please suggest me as to which way i can have the solution of this payment issue...?

2. If i could refer to *Document Checklist for 189 Visa Application *, i can see that following document pertains to a candidate who is not married.
* 1. Points Test Claims*

a) Qualification Documents
b) Employment Documents
c) Passport for Age
d) IELTS Result

*2.* *Personal Documents*

It is stated in personal document section, that one should provide certified copy of Birth certificate in order to prove his / her identity, Alternatively one can provide certified copy of Passport, Family Book showing both names, Identification document issued by the Government, Document issued by a court that verifies the person's identity.
My Question is that, while uploading document of one;s personal identity, can we upload scanned copy of original Passport page or is it necessary to upload certified copy of the same as contained in the document checklist and described above as well in the same words even, although it is a established fact that original documents needs no attestation...?

*3. Skill Assesment*

*4. PCC & Medicals* (required later at the request of CO)

Please confirm as if these are the exact requirements for a candidate who is bachelor and not having any dependent *OR* is there still something missing...? 

Looking forward for your expert opinions at the earliest,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Annee..
> 
> Just now noticed you got the grant.... Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sukhnav said:


> Thanks Dear, Company is still there, I will try to arrange Salary Certificate.
> 
> Any Idea, I have fill my Form 80 in a fillable PDF and signed by the Pen at the end of form and then scanned and uploaded. Is it ok or should I need to fill entire form manually by PEN...
> 
> Regards,


Form 80 is fine like that.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Anne, PKR 3 and Sukhnave,
> 
> I have few more things to esquire about 189 visa application procedure, Please help me in this regard.
> 
> ...


1. You cannot make several payments. The payment for the full amount must be made in one go. Try talking to your bank to increase the limit for this transaction. Alternatively you may want to use the card of someone else who has a sufficient limit. And btw, I was able to change my limit simply online, but I guess that ain't that usual.

2. For all colour docs scanned originals are fine. And the list seems complete.


----------



## Zeebz (Jun 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Steve,
> I think if you wanted to include your girlfriend in the application you should have listed her as "migrating family member".
> In order to correct your mistake you can upload form form 1023. Alternatively you could also submit form 1022, though it may raise the question about the length/ seriousness of your relationship, thus I'd rather use form 1023.
> If you want to be 100% sure you could give DIAC a call (0061 1300 364 613 - Option 2).
> Good luck!


Thanks for the advice  you may have just saved my life! The girlfriend was less than impressed with my blunder! I can now sleep safely in the house again !

For the record, I phoned DIAC and they said to submit the 1022 with her passport and birth certificate. So hopefully she will e added.

Thanks again Anne


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Dear Anne,*

1. My Query is this, that do a applicant need to send the certified copies of required documents in hard copies form *by post* to DIAC for this Skilled Independent (189) Visa *OR* the whole process from lodging of application till Grant of visa is based upon *uploaded scanned copies* merely...?

2. Do we need to include and upload Just *Bachelor and Masters Degree* In Education History portion *OR* we also need to incorporate Matriculation (Equivelent to O level) and Foundation of Science FSc (Equivelent to A Level) Degrees too...?

3. I am transferred from one duty station to another just today but working with in the *same organisation*, But i have served 6.5 years in the previous duty station from where i have been transferred now and further where i have been posted and the employment experience of whom, i have got assessed and mentioned in my E visa application as well...I want to ask that, IS DIAC concerned with my transfer at new place *OR* not really as they will be looking at the period (5 years out of 6.5 years passed at my old duty station) which i have got assessed and for which i am going to claim points...? Lastly what should i write in the Date from:31st May, 2006 to *Date to Section:*...? 

Looking for your response in this regard,

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> *Dear Anne,*
> 
> 1. My Query is this, that do a applicant need to send the certified copies of required documents in hard copies form *by post* to DIAC for this Skilled Independent (189) Visa *OR* the whole process from lodging of application till Grant of visa is based upon *uploaded scanned copies* merely...?
> 
> ...



Ans. 1 .. No Hard Copy needs to send

2. you can upload all from matriculation level.....

3. Total exp will be counted, write only month and year. like Jan 2013

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Anne and Sukhnav,

I have again to ask some thing relating to the lodging of 189 application...

1. I have got all the required documents scanned and the total no of files came about to be 50 exclusiding PCC and Medical Examination reports *WHERE AS* as per DIAC, maximum no of files allowed for GSM application is 60. I want to ask that, Are we supposed to upload and send Medical reports ourself through 189 Evisa application submission *OR * these are being sent electronically using the Ehealth system by the investigating panel physicians and applicant is not required to send that with his Evisa application by uploading...?

2. My Second query is that, In case the applicant has to uploads the Medical results himself, Then *how many pages* the medical examination reports normallycomprises of, including relevant forms like form 26 and 160...?

3. My Third query is this, If my no of scanned documents exceeds than the allowed documents i.e 60 no of uploaded files, Then what can be the way out to solve this issue, As i have included everything esp relating to my employment section...?

4. What should i understand by *Security checks* which normally takes hell of time especially for High Risk countries, But i presume that the concept of *High Risk / Low Risk* countries has been abolished in Skill Select catagory...Am i rite...?

Looking forward for your assistance as always,

Regards,


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Anne and Sukhnav,
> 
> I have again to ask some thing relating to the lodging of 189 application...
> 
> ...


hope that helps


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much Tenten,

The information really helped alot...

So it implies that applicant will fill *form 26 and 160* himself, and after completion of the same finally along with his findings, The concerned panel physician will scan the same and send that to DIAC either by Ehealth system or in terms of Hrad copy...Am i rite...?

Secondly What abt *PCC*...I presume that this is some thing that applicant will have to get himself and then after getting scaned the same, he will have to upload the same through Evisa application system...If i am wrong, please correct me.

Thirdly i presume, that the submission of PCC and conductance is not conditioned or limited to *CO approval *in Evisa system...In other words, there is no *binding of CO approva*l for the electronic Evisa system to respond to uploading of the said documents, One can just upload PCC in the same way as the applicant uploads rest if his personal documents...Correct me if i am wrong here too,...?

Regards,


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Thank you so much Tenten,
> 
> The information really helped alot...
> 
> ...


Glad to be of help.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

tenten said:


> Glad to be of help.



So about PCC, you mean that it is better even if we could upload the same before the allocation of CO Other wise he would ask for the same by uploading or by email...?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> So about PCC, you mean that it is better even if we could upload the same before the allocation of CO Other wise he would ask for the same by uploading or by email...?


Yes you can upload it before the allocation of CO to save time..

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Sukhnav And Anne,

I have again to ask some thing from you people...

I am about to upload all my supporting documents for Skilled Independent 189 Visa...But a problem has come...I have got all the supporting documents scanned in *JPEG format* But Finally, When i was renaming them, A box opened stating*"do you want to rename the file, If you do it, it may not be usable any further, Do you still want to rename it" *Then after doing this, Their file format got changed from *type of file-JPEG To Type of File-File*...But it is worth mentioning that the same files are still being able to be opened but with Windows Picture and Fax Viewers after selecting this application manually from the list of applications...i want to ask that Will there be any kind of *objection* upon this by CO or DIAC OR Not Really as it can still be opened but by choosing the programme (Windows Picture and Fax Viewer...?

Please respond at the earliest,

Kind Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Sukhnav And Anne,
> 
> I have again to ask some thing from you people...
> 
> ...


Dear Naveed,

This is problem with your computer, While renaming the document you have to put .jpg in the end of the new file name you want to give. 

( Like naveed_Passport.jpg)

Also to avoid this you can have to check the option hide file name extension from the folder option menu..

But, It is recommended by DIAC instead of .JPG format you convert all your files in .PDF 

Take help of any IT Guy in your office if you don't have PDF creator in your PC..

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear All,

I just want to develop the understanding of one very important step...

*Is the allocation of CO, being associated with the completion of uploading of all required documents mentioned in applicant 189 Visa Application Checklist or the allocation of CO, is something which is entirely independent of completion / uploading status of every required document and will be allocated anywhere between a time peroid of 2-5 weeks...?*

Your valuable comments please,

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just want to develop the understanding of one very important step...
> 
> ...


Dear Naveed,

Time for CO allocation is now increased to 7 weeks for 189 after the submission of visa.... 

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Dear Naveed,
> 
> Time for CO allocation is now increased to 7 weeks for 189 after the submission of visa....
> 
> Regards,


Is there any written evidence of the fact that time for CO allocation has been increased to 7 weeks on DIAC website or you have been told this by DIAC officers telephonically..?


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is birth certificate compulsory for DIAC for uploading for 189 Evisa application? Do they accept Passports / Secondary School Certificates, as alternative proof in place of birth date Or Not?

But from my understanding of the contents that I have been to, Its worth mentioning to note that for Skilled Independent 189 Visa at least, *They do accept Passport in place of Birth Certificate as stated in "Skilled Independent Visa 189 Document Checklist" as stated in their 189 Skilled Visa Application Document Checklist *


*Documents to prove your identity—a certified copy of your birth registration 
showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you 
must provide a certified copy of the identification pages of at least one of the 
following:
passport•
family book showing both parents’ names•
identification document issued by the government•
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.•
If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other 
acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be. 
*
So please comment that can we upload Passport / SSc in place of Birth Or Age Evidence in 189 Electronic Visa Application section…?
Please comment...?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Is there any written evidence of the fact that time for CO allocation has been increased to 7 weeks on DIAC website or you have been told this by DIAC officers telephonically..?


Yes it is written on DIAC website check here


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Is birth certificate compulsory for DIAC for uploading for 189 Evisa application? Do they accept Passports / Secondary School Certificates, as alternative proof in place of birth date Or Not?
> 
> But from my understanding of the contents that I have been to, Its worth mentioning to note that for Skilled Independent 189 Visa at least, *They do accept Passport in place of Birth Certificate as stated in "Skilled Independent Visa 189 Document Checklist" as stated in their 189 Skilled Visa Application Document Checklist *
> 
> ...



Yes you can upload SSC Certificate in the place of Birth Certificate....

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Yes you can upload SSC Certificate in the place of Birth Certificate....
> 
> Regards,


Sukhnav,

What about you...Have you uploaded Birth Certificate or You also uploaded Passport / SSC Certificate in place of Birth Certificate in your Evisa Application and if you did upload Passport / SSC Certificate, was your CO comfortable with that, as on the same forum, Some people from india have claimed that they insist on provinding the Birth Certificate...?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Sukhnav,
> 
> What about you...Have you uploaded Birth Certificate or You also uploaded Passport / SSC Certificate in place of Birth Certificate in your Evisa Application and if you did upload Passport / SSC Certificate, was your CO comfortable with that, as on the same forum, Some people from india have claimed that they insist on provinding the Birth Certificate...?



I don't have birth certificate of Myself and spouse so uploaded SSC certificate of both and CO didn't ask for Birth Certificate.... Don't worry about that...

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Sukhnav,

I just want to develop the understanding of one very important step...

Is the allocation of CO, being *conditioned / limited* to the uploading of ach and every required document mentioned in applicant 189 Visa Application Checklist *OR*
The allocation of CO, is something which is *entirely independent* and irrespective of submission status of each and every required document and will be allocated anywhere between a time peroid of 2-7 weeks...?

Your valuable comments please,

Regards


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Sukhnav,
> 
> I just want to develop the understanding of one very important step...
> 
> ...


Nothing to deal with documents uploading, it depends on time frame... if u did not upload document within time frame CO will give u list of the required documents to be uploaded then u will have the time of 28 days.... 

So to save the time upload all documents before CO allocation...

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much Sukhnav,

Dear Sukhna and Anne,

You always been pretty helpfull...

Now i wana ask one more thing...What should i understand by Security Checks...Is this some thing to do with your Employment verification / Qualification documents integrity Or it is about your Character or reputation based...?

I asked this question many time but i could not get any convincing answer...Do you have any info regarding the same...?


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Thank you so much Sukhnav,
> 
> Dear Sukhna and Anne,
> 
> ...



Hi Naveed,

What Security Check are you talking about... I have not heard about it... Can u plz elaborate it...

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

sukhnav said:


> Hi Naveed,
> 
> What Security Check are you talking about... I have not heard about it... Can u plz elaborate it...
> 
> Regards,


Like I talked to DIAC Officer two days ago, and asked that on the DIAC website under the link "http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm" in which it gives you the impression that after getting the processing time reduced from 1*8 months to 12 months*, One can also notice that there is nothing mentioned about *High Risk / Low Risk countries in Any Visa class falling under Skill Select (189,190)* ,so i asked that whether it is true, But *DIAC officer *said No, it is still applicable for skilled migrant visas under Skill select even, Which definitely means that different kinds of security / external checks will be performed for the HR countries primarily and what is more interesting is, That *India and Pakistan*, both comes under HR countries so dats why i am concerned with Security / External Checks...?

Why Not if Anne and other seniors could provide their valuable comments upon this query if you are even unable to respond to it...? 
Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Expert Members,

I want to ask that I have lodged my Skilled Independent 189 Visa application on 31-01-2013 and uptill now I have uploaded all required documents except PCC , Medical and Birth Certificate…But while I was checking my online lodged visa application status today, I noticed that, the status of all uploaded documents mentioned under the column “Progress” changed from Recommended to Required and ultimately to Received But the status of Travel Document is still showing as Required…
Type	Date	Progress	Action	
Birth or Age, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Character, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Work Reference 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Health, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Bank Statement - Business 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Evidence of Australian Qualifications	02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Travel Document - Passport 02/02/2013	*Required* Attach document	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of 31/01/2013	*Recommended	*Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Organise your health examinations

I am very confused as I have uploaded all required documents on the same day including passport as Travel Document But status of all other documents changed from required to received except Travel Document…Although it is also very evident from the section at the bottom of application titled as “Attachment Provided” where one can see that the the file of Travel Document has successfully been uploaded as well

*Evidence Type Document Type Description Date received Filename
Travel Document Passport Passport as Travel Document	02/02/2013 Passport.jpg*


It is therefore requested that I may please be provided with your valuable comments upon this thing as why the status is still showing as required…Secondly should I wait for few days more to see any updation in this regard *OR* after 2-3 days, I should call DIAC *OR* alternatively I should wait till the allocation of CO in my case…?

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does the change of status being received means that *"I have been allocated a CO*" Or *it is not primarily a condition or implication*, that when your document status gets changed to received, then "it implies that you have been assigned a CO"
Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Does the change of status being received means that *"I have been allocated a CO*" Or *it is not primarily a condition or implication*, that when your document status gets changed to received, then "it implies that you have been assigned a CO"
> Regards,


Dear Naveed,

My Status never changed to received even after the allocation of CO. After the allocation of CO my status get changed from 'required' to ' not required '. 

May be this is due to some error in their website.

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear All,

Just got a mail from CO that my Medicals has been referred to MOC and it will take couples of Months to get cleared.

Also CO asked me to provide any further documents (if any) from my previous company. I have already provided Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter and Salary Certificate ( Because I don't have pay slip for that company and even no bank statement since this salary was paid in cash)

Can anyone tell me what further evidence can be provide...

Your help is highly appreciated

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well Sukhnave,

Your Emplyment always have two primarily parts i.e Job Description / Duties performed and related information in the form of work Reference which you have already covered by giving Appointment, Relieving letters etc...And the 2nd part is Evidence of Paid Employment, which you perhaps are missing in your application, as far as i got the understanding.

Secondly what made your medical referred to MOC...I mean a applicant is also able to see all the results, So which results was abnormal for you or secondary applicant, for which they referred you to MOC,

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Well Sukhnave,
> 
> Your Emplyment always have two primarily parts i.e Job Description / Duties performed and related information in the form of work Reference which you have already covered by giving Appointment, Relieving letters etc...And the 2nd part is Evidence of Paid Employment, which you perhaps are missing in your application, as far as i got the understanding.
> 
> ...


Dear Naveed,

There is nothing mentioned in the mail why my medical has been reffered to MOC. I enquired from CO about the status of my Medical, he replied to me that ur medical has been refered to MOC and it will take no. of months to get cleared. Usually 3 months. I recomend you to get your medical done ASAP if you not done yet to save time.

For the employment proof I have given every document which I have. I don't know what else can be provided.

Regards,


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

*Advice on uploading documents*

HI all

Just need a little advice on organising documents to upload on the skillselect website. 

I have quite a lot of scans to upload (10 years worth of self-employment refs, receipts, tax office, business accounts,bank statements, etc) and therefore I was wondering what was the best way to go about this? 

I was thinking of putting all of my references, for example, into one PDF document, but this could be too large a document to upload. There are 30 individual scanned references. In addition, ideally I would like the documents indexed for ease of analysis and to follow on from one upload to the next. 

As you may have guessed I have not received an invitation for 189 visa yet as I’m awaiting Ielts results. Therefore, I thought it best to do a little research on this and have it sorted when the CO asks for them. And as most of you will have had experience of this I hope that you will share your taughts. 

Any advice please,

Charlie72


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

*pdftk and bullzip*

Hey

go to 

PDFtk - The PDF Toolkit
FREE PDF Printer

get these two softwares ..


once you scan your stuff - for example company 1 (4 docs in 12 pdfs) company 2 (5 docs in 30 pages) .. use pdftk to join all these docs into one pdf say 'experience.pdf' .. look at examples from PDFtk Examples


after that, print this newly created pdf using bullzip pdf printer and change quality to 96 dpi (or first try 300 or 150 dpi) .. after printing a new file will be created, check the quality and size of this file created.. 

as I did, one pdf for each experience and education.. anyways just make sure the file size is less than 5 mb for each file..

good luck






charlie72 said:


> HI all
> 
> Just need a little advice on organising documents to upload on the skillselect website.
> 
> ...


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

hey sukhpreet,

ease my tension buddy as well.....;-)
I have Manpreet Singh on my passport, Xth and XIIth certificates and Manpreet Singh Gulati on my bachelor and Masters, would it gonna create any problems for me while applying to ACS and beyong.

Thanks
Manpreet


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

manpreet.del said:


> hey sukhpreet,
> 
> ease my tension buddy as well.....;-)
> I have Manpreet Singh on my passport, Xth and XIIth certificates and Manpreet Singh Gulati on my bachelor and Masters, would it gonna create any problems for me while applying to ACS and beyong.
> ...



Hi Manpreet,

I have made a certification from Notary regarding the both name belongs to one person only and uploaded to ACS and when applied at DIAC, CO asked me to fill form-80 in which you have to mention if u were known by any other names. 

Regards,


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

Well ...what do you suggest since I haven't really apply to the acs till now should I get my passport corrected and then apply ... so that in future ii wouldn't face any issue


----------



## sukhnav (Apr 11, 2012)

manpreet.del said:


> Well ...what do you suggest since I haven't really apply to the acs till now should I get my passport corrected and then apply ... so that in future ii wouldn't face any issue


Yes if you can reissue your passport then it will be better because name on ur passport will be considered final. Ideally u have to use ur surname in ur passport. 

Regards,


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks sukhpreet....started the process to modify passport...Now hopefully they have software engineering in july 2013 SOL as well.


----------



## #trigger (Jun 19, 2013)

@sukhnav: 

I am also planning for 189 and have read through all the pages so far. Could you please confirm, if I should be including my partner while applying. Will it affect my application? 

If not, can my partner joins me afterwards on *some* other visa, if I am granted 189 visa.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

i dont have my job duties listed out in relieving letter or appointment letter, for Vetassess assessment, i submitted reference letter from my manager, will the same suffice for visa lodging as well . anyone pl advice


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nectar_s said:


> i dont have my job duties listed out in relieving letter or appointment letter, for Vetassess assessment, i submitted reference letter from my manager, will the same suffice for visa lodging as well . anyone pl advice


yes, the reference letter having listed all your roles defined by your manager on stamp paper is more than enough to satisfy the case officer in visa application stage. However, notarize this document as well for sharing it with case officer.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. I was about to ask about the stamp paper and notary.

Actually, for one of my employments, i gave Vetassess, the reference letter on a plain paper attaching my manager's relieving letter as he was not ok to give SD or notarised.

Also one more thing, i have a copy of the reference letter ona plain white paper, can i just go ahead for notarisation.

Pl advise



sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, the reference letter having listed all your roles defined by your manager on stamp paper is more than enough to satisfy the case officer in visa application stage. However, notarize this document as well for sharing it with case officer.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nectar_s said:


> Thanks for your advice. I was about to ask about the stamp paper and notary.
> 
> Actually, for one of my employments, i gave Vetassess, the reference letter on a plain paper attaching my manager's relieving letter as he was not ok to give SD or notarised.
> 
> ...


hi nectar, actually you need to get reference letter from your manager or hr manager either on company's letterhead or stamp paper. In case of stamp paper, you need to get notarization from a lawyer. This is the process. Plain paper might work with vetassess but not with case officer. 

Explain this situation to your manager and try to get the reference letter on stamp paper and don't tell him that you are going for notarization. Tell him that this will not create any issues to him as your employment and job roles are correct and accurate. also, elaborate him that visa rejection is bright when you submit letter on plain paper.
Try to convince him at any cost. Whether he is relieved from your company or not doesn't influence your visa grant in any way on condition that his contact details mentioned on stamp paper are correct and up-to date.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs...Now it is my time to get things done at any cost. 


By the way, will they do any verification call just like Vetassess so that i can keep my managers informed on the same





sathiyaseelan said:


> hi nectar, actually you need to get reference letter from your manager or hr manager either on company's letterhead or stamp paper. In case of stamp paper, you need to get notarization from a lawyer. This is the process. Plain paper might work with vetassess but not with case officer.
> 
> Explain this situation to your manager and try to get the reference letter on stamp paper and don't tell him that you are going for notarization. Tell him that this will not create any issues to him as your employment and job roles are correct and accurate. also, elaborate him that visa rejection is bright when you submit letter on plain paper.
> Try to convince him at any cost. Whether he is relieved from your company or not doesn't influence your visa grant in any way on condition that his contact details mentioned on stamp paper are correct and up-to date.
> ...


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Nectar,

This is same situation we all have to go through ,don't worry in case manager is not ready try to check with seniors you have worked with also letting them clear about each thing The seniors you have very good terms may be more helpful. So that get convinced for offering the same.

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

*Help with employment history while filing for Visa*

Hi,

I have experience from 2004 till date. As per ACS assessment, my experience has been considered from Oct 2008. While filling the online application for visa, my agent has added two sections of employment, one from 2004 till Oct 2008 and the next from Oct 2008 till date. 

Now I have a query here:
1st Employment section should it be answered as 'Yes' for related to the nominated occupation question?

Secondly, the position and roles and responsibilities mentioned in the 1st employment section is same as the one which was Assessed by ACS. Should it be same or should I specify the different roles that I have been through in those years.

All my employment is in the same organisation from 2004 till date.

Kindly help.

Many Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have experience from 2004 till date. As per ACS assessment, my experience has been considered from Oct 2008. While filling the online application for visa, my agent has added two sections of employment, one from 2004 till Oct 2008 and the next from Oct 2008 till date.
> 
> ...


till oct'2008, the experience should be irrelevant to your occupation as per ACS, hence choose "No" the question "is this experience relevant to your occupation?". After October, 2008, your experience is relevant and hence you need to choose "Yes" this time to the same question.

if the actual roles and responsibilities are one and the same, you can mention the same that of section 1. No need to panic about this as this is a new rule introduced by ACS and DIBP and case officer know this like the back of their hands. So, cool.


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thats good info thanks


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I think I've put myself into trouble unintentionally. Please help.

I have experience from Feb 2005 till date. Applied for ACS assessment in July 2014 and got a positive result in Aug 2014 where they counted my experience from Feb 2007 - Jul 2014.

Now while filling out the EOI form, I mentioned my experience from Feb 2005 till date which made it 65 points and I got an invite. (9.5 years of experience = 20 points)

I just realized that I should have probably entered the experience from the time ACS counted it i.e. Feb 2007 which would have made it 60 points. (7.5 yrs of exprience = 15 points)

Now I fear when DIBP calculates my points and it turns out to be less than what I claimed in EOI, I'll get a rejection.

I was so excited about the invitation that I got on Nov 28th and didn't realize this fact until now.

Please advise on the next steps?


----------



## rob_adam (Dec 18, 2014)

*How long for documents?*

Once you submit (i.e. pay the fee), how long do you have to supply all the documents? I am still waiting on police checks and wonder if I should allow this invite to lapse and hope I get another one soon...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

SamSyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I think I've put myself into trouble unintentionally. Please help.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you let this EOI expire and then file fresh EOI. If you go ahead with current EOI, You are bound to get rejection later.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

rob_adam said:


> Once you submit (i.e. pay the fee), how long do you have to supply all the documents? I am still waiting on police checks and wonder if I should allow this invite to lapse and hope I get another one soon...


It takes 8-12 weeks to get CO assigned to your case. So you have minimum two months before CO asks for any documents.


----------



## yashab (Jul 5, 2015)

*Please Help*

My bank didnt permit payment via debit card for Visa 189. I have gotten already gotten invite. i wanted to check bpay option and clicked it but now my application is locked with awaiting payment but i want to cancel this payment option. Can anybody please share how i can do this as i want to pay via credit card not bpay


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am from India and got my EOI invitation recently.
While applying for the visa, I have the following doubts regarding the documents:

1. Work experience: 
- Reference letters: Is it ok to submit the same reference letter that I have used for ACS assessment ?
- payslips: I am currently posted in USA. Is it enough for me to submit my biweekly USA payslip of last 1 or 2 months ? if not, what all should I submit?
- bank statement: Again same question USA bank or Indian bank and for how many months?
- tax return: I have the Indian form16 for last 6/7 years only out of the total 14 years. Is that enough?

Partner English level (no points for partner): 
- degree certificate and letter from university that instruction was conducted in English. Is it enough? Her ACS was also +ve, so should we include her ACS result as well even though we are not claiming any spouse points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dear All,
I want to know that whats the process/way for lodging 189 Visa Application after you receive invitation.

I updated my EOI to 65 Points on 2nd April-16 and i'm assuming that i may get an invite in the upcoming round i.e. 13th Apr-16.


----------



## Vivekarora (Apr 11, 2015)

*Partner experience less then 2 years*

Hi All,

I have a question related to Partner points. I want to know if my partner has less than 2 years of experience then can get her 5 points.

She has completed post graduate in computer science , same as me. 

Her education details are below.

Bachelor in computer application - completed in 2011
Master in computer science. completed in 2015

She has less than 2 years of experience including part time and full time

We both are the software tester and PTE score has 6 each.

Thanks!!
Vivek


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jazd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help in Experience calculation between ACS assessment date and EOI submission date.
> 
> ...


The gist of your question is basically if you can claim points for experience beyond your ACS assessment date

If so, you can if you continue to work in the same company, designation, location and role and responsibilities as you were when you were assessed by ACS

You should also be in a position to get a current dated reference letter from your company confirming the same if asked for by the CO

The moment if anyone of the above parameters change, you should stop claiming points for experience without getting reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vivekarora said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question related to Partner points. I want to know if my partner has less than 2 years of experience then can get her 5 points.
> 
> ...


The partner need not have any experience compulsorily for you to claim points

Just having a positive assessment from ACS is sufficient 

You have to now check whether she can get away with a positive assessment with less then 2 years experience, as in most cases ACS deducts atleast 2 years for AQF

Cheers


----------

